# affordable 4k broadcast Camera by Blackmagic



## xps (Feb 10, 2018)

Only3500$

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicursabroadcast

Seems to be interesting for videoproducers


----------



## Talys (Feb 10, 2018)

Sounds really awesome for the price. Built in ND's sounds sexy!


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2018)

The gotcha is it has a 1" sensor.


----------



## hne (Feb 14, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> The gotcha is it has a 1" sensor.



The specs talks about a 2/3" sensor and a 2/3" B4 mount. Anything else would have been weird for a broadcast camera.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2018)

hne said:


> The specs talks about a 2/3" sensor and a 2/3" B4 mount. Anything else would have been weird for a broadcast camera.



Oops, indeed.


----------

